# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Mình muốn hỏi về việc thuê xe đạp ở Vũng tàu?

## chuotyeugao

Cho mình hỏi ở Vũng Tàu có chỗ nào cho thuê xe đạp không vậy Mình muốn hỏi về việc thuê xe đạp ở Vũng tàu? ? Mình tính ra đó 2 ngày, đi xe máy thì không tiện nên tính ra đó mướn xe đạp đi lại cho tiện.
Cám ơn mọi người trước nha .

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Xe đạp mướn có khắp nơi ở Vũng tàu, nhất là gần mấy cái khách sạn đó bạn, khúc đường Thùy Vân, và Phó Đức Chính á. Xe đạp là một thú chơi mới lạ, ấn tượng, giúp bạn rèn luyện sức khỏe. Giá: 15.000đ/ 1h cho loại "chuột nhún" và 10.000đ/ 1h cho loại còn lại. Rất đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần giấy tờ tùy thân hay Chứng minh thư, giấy tờ xe..bất kỳ giấy tờ gì để làm tin là bạn có thể đi "mút chỉ cà tha"

----------


## huemap

Chào bạn mình là Huệ bên du lịch Fiditour, xe đạp cũng có rất nhiều chỗ cho thuê ở dưới Vũng Tàu bạn có thể thuê xe trực tiếp trong khách sạn nơi bạn ở 1 ngày khoảng 200,000/khách. Bạn có thể hỏi trực tiếp ngay khách sạn bạn ở. Cảm ơn bạn vì thông tin thú vị này! Cần thêm thông tin bạn liên hệ mình nhé! Thu Huệ: 0909074890 Email: thuhue@fiditour.com

----------

